# 2007 f-250 5.4 ?



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

Does that truck.engine combo have enough power to be a good plow truck with a 8 foot straight blade?


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

It have 4x4? what gear ratio? 4.10 then it would have plenty but it would run out traction.

If you have 3.73 gear ratio it would have little trouble.

Does it have extended cab?


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

it is one im looking at it does have the 4:10 and its a extended cab not the crew and 4x4


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Milwaukee;598706 said:


> It have 4x4? what gear ratio? 4.10 then it would have plenty but it would run out traction.
> 
> Doesn't matter what gear ratio.....It will push snow but will be a little under-powered in the really wet heavy stuff.....Use 4low if needed.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what gear ratio.....It will push snow but will be a little under-powered in the really wet heavy stuff.....Use 4low if needed.

It will have MORE problems with this ratio

No such thing as a "super crew cab"......it is either a crew cab or an extended cab.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

You will definitely be better off with the 4.10 for plowing or towing. I wouldn't even consider a 3.73 for plowing.


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

Not even a problem. I had an 810 on my 03 reg. cab f-350 w/a 5.4. I will be he first to admit that truck was a dog but it never ran out of power plowing snow. I could push a full load of snow and still end up breaking traction ( full pallet in the bed) ever before running out of power. Yes I only use 4 high to plow ! The 07 has a 3-valve( tons more power) and the 5 speed auto wich is a huge difference over my old 03. My truck had a 3:73 and the weak motor so an 8' straight will not be an issue at all !!! Good Luck , shaun !!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Should I post a picture of my Ford with the 5.4 and how much snow it can push?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

grandview;601502 said:


> Should I post a picture of my Ford with the 5.4 and how much snow it can push?


 I like pictures, lets see how much snow a 5.4 can push !!!


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

magnatrac;601556 said:


> I like pictures, lets see how much snow a 5.4 can push !!!


Tim you don't look at these pictures!


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

As underpowered as they are, they can still push snow.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Lol....I will go ahead and ask when was that storm Grandpa? Those pic's are so new to me!


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

GV when are those picture from


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grandview;601582 said:


> Tim you don't look at these pictures!


Wow that have plenty power. what gear ratio? 4.10?

How long you plow that? 1-3 hours?


----------



## ducatirider944 (Feb 25, 2008)

5.4L with 4.10 will be about like a V-10 with 3.73's. You will be fine, but I hope you like 9mpg at 70 mph. If your goin gas get a V-10 in the super duty's Your check book will thank you


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Milwaukee;601671 said:


> Wow that have plenty power. what gear ratio? 4.10?
> 
> How long you plow that? 1-3 hours?


45 minutes Mill.


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

grandview;602328 said:


> 45 minutes Mill.


But to me it look lot snow to push.

Good job on that. What gear ratio on that?


----------



## Cassy (Aug 10, 2006)

Absolutely!

I have a 2004 250 with the 5.4, with an 8' straight blade. She has no problems pushing in 4wd. Make sure you have enough ballast, and you'll be fine! I've done both residential and commercial lots with my truck, with no problems.


----------



## powerjoke (Nov 13, 2004)

i don't know what kind of tires you all are running to run out of power.......we have some halfton's with small V-8's and they run out of traction wayyyyyyy before they run out of power. (and mill before you ask i dont have a clue what the Frekin gear ratio is, ) 

most of our are deisel but with all the emision B/S i think GAS maybe the way to go from here on out  or atleast till they get the deisel's getting better than 9mpg  lol

PJ


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

Gear in diff on rear and front axle.

If you have low gear ratio mean no power but it roll faster but if you have high gear ratio it have more power.


Let me ask why not you put 3.00 in GM 3500 HD you have? Let us know how it work. it would roll but engine work hard like it run out of power.


let me know how 3.00 gear ratio work on GM 3500 HD.


----------



## brad96z28 (Aug 21, 2005)

powerjoke;602745 said:


> i don't know what kind of tires you all are running to run out of power.......we have some halfton's with small V-8's and they run out of traction wayyyyyyy before they run out of power. (and mill before you ask i dont have a clue what the Frekin gear ratio is, )
> 
> most of our are deisel but with all the emision B/S i think GAS maybe the way to go from here on out  or atleast till they get the deisel's getting better than 9mpg  lol
> 
> PJ


Our 08 durmax gets close to 20mpg


----------



## 93redneck150 (Sep 26, 2005)

i've never had a problem with my 02 ext cab long box with a 7.5 western, except the plow being too narrow.... truck weighs 7500 lbs with my tools on it, without the plow, no powerhouse but does the job....


----------

